# Antlerless draw...



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Anyone received their draw results yet, or had a hit on their card?
I'm just getting anxious-
:mrgreen:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

NOpe not hits on the CC as of this morning. Waiting anxiously. This is the only time I hope to hear of hit on the CC.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I thought the official results wouldn't be available until the 27th?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

July 15th is what I just read....


----------



## PlantMAN (Oct 26, 2007)

Nothing Yet On My CC -)O(- 

I believe the Proclamation said the results would be posted by the 15th


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nothing yet. im still waiting. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been checking every couple of hours.......  didnt want to be the first to admit it. I'm mainly excited about my 12 year old gettin his first big game tag! and I should be close to moose burgers too!!!!!!!!
NO WHAMMY NO WHAMMY NO WHAMMY NO WHAMMY!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Thou SHALT NOT deprive me of my moose tag! :shock: 
:roll: J/K!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Just got a hit for $90 it looks like the wife and i are going after some skinhead elk on Deseret.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

itchy, your post meens nothing with out a pic to proove it :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## nochawk (Oct 26, 2007)

I drew Elk...

Description: Utah Antlerless Web Ap 801-538-4812 Ut 
Transaction Date: 06/08/08 
Posting Date: 06/10/08 
Amount: $40.00 
Reference Number: 24761978161276078013817


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't know what you guys are getting all excited about. I have know for a couple weeks now what my wife and I are going to drew out on. My wife and I both will be getting a moose and elk point again this year. Did not see a whole lot of reason to apply for a tag when I will be chasing bison later on in the year. Good luck to all who applied. I will be counting my Z's while you are staying up at night wondering if you're going to be hunting this year.

400bull


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

No CC hits yet. 
I have 2 points for a cow elk already....I'm sure I still won't draw....better yet, book it! I won't draw yet again. The draw Kharma hates me.


----------



## PlantMAN (Oct 26, 2007)

No CC hit for me yet either :evil: 

I have two points for cow elk also....Karma doesn't like me either

At least there is always the DH program


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Still no hit for me.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

Where can you find odds information on antlerless hunts I've used hunters trail head for regular draws but I'm not familiar with a similar site for the antlerless draws.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

No hit here yet.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

marksman said:


> Where can you find odds information on antlerless hunts I've used hunters trail head for regular draws but I'm not familiar with a similar site for the antlerless draws.


DWR website
Big Game
Scroll down to Big Game Statistics and Drawing Odds
Click 2007 antlerless drawing odds. (You'll have to have last year's Antlerless Addendum to match hunt numbers.)


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

nothing showing for me yet either... :evil:


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Okay... two points to make...

Duh- I know when the friggin' post date is. Okay? Moron!?

2... The DWR draw system is notorious for early draws. That's what I'm asking about; 'toes in the water' sort of thing.

Whose toes are in the water? What might I expect?
All with me?
J*sus. Glorified babysitter here. Reminds of when I used to teach. :roll:


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

One more dose of condescenscion:

How many poimts do y'all have?

ELK:

MOOSE:
Of course; cow-

Deer:

Pronghorn:

seems to me, deer are the hardest to draw; followed by pronghorn and elk.

I got an elk tag last year, Do you think I could draw elk again?


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

I drew elk three years in a row before I got the old "unsuccessful". So I think that elk is the easiest. It is very doable to draw two in a row.
Elk: 1 point
Pronghorn: 1 point
Deer: 0 (I drew last year)
Moose: 2 points


----------



## PlantMAN (Oct 26, 2007)

Four years putting in for the old cow elk tag - nothing to show for it but the unsuccessful letter. :evil: 

Elk=2
Moose=2
Deer=0


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

This is probably a very stupid question but...how do you know if they've hit your CC untill you get your monthly statement?


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

You can call your credit card company or vist them online (if avaiable) to see what trasaction have been posted since your last statement.

400bull


----------



## JHas (Nov 21, 2007)

I Show 3 CC hits for cow elk.


----------



## PlantMAN (Oct 26, 2007)

*Yea my CC just got a hit an hour ago    -()/>- -*|*- -*|*- /**|**\ *


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

It just depends on the unit you put in for like anything else...that and luck. In all honesty I have been putting in for cow elk since I returned back to the states in '02 and I still haven't drawn a dirty cow tag.

I just checked my CC and I have a $45 pending fee though....guess I better discuss with the Mrs. before I get my hopes up.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

If you are putting in for cow elk and have not draw in three years or more, you don't know what you're doing. Obviously you don't know where to put in. There are tons of places that you can shoot a cow elk every other year. All you have to do is a little research and you can be hunting every other year if not every year. 
You can go online and review all the statistics for cow elk (drawings and harvest report). After you know what you're up against you can pretty much predict if you're going to draw or not. CWMUs are a great way to hunt cow elk also. You have to be careful in choosing, but with a little research you can draw at least every other year.
I'm guessing that most of you "Northern boys" are putting in for the Henefer/Echo unit. There are thousands of people that put in for that hunt so if you don't draw, don't be surprized. The same goes for you "Deseret" lovers. Waiting Three or four years might be worth it for the Deseret hunt, that's a great hunt (Mostly because you don't have to do any work). 
If anyone in Northern Utah needs some ideas of where to put in for antlerless elk next year, send me a PM and i'll lead you in the right direction.


----------



## silversalmon66 (Dec 12, 2007)

Sweeeeeet, just checked the cc and have $135.00 pending, cow's were coming to get ya at x-mas time, ho,ho,ho. Good luck to the rest of ya.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> I drew Elk...
> 
> Description: Utah Antlerless Web Ap 801-538-4812 Ut
> Transaction Date: 06/08/08
> ...


Ahhhh nochalk - that is your application fee - not your tag fee. Remember, you had to pay $30 for your combo license, and another $10 for your application for the draw.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nothing still it not looking good.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Nothing for me yet :x :evil:


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm tired of looking at my bank account! Still nothing.


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

I got two hits for 45 a piece. Looks like the wife and I drew.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Two of our hunting group had hits on their credit cards on Thursday (7-10). Both had preference points.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

4 elk and 6 deer for me and my kids.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

bossloader said:


> 4 elk and 6 deer for me and my kids.


Now that's a freezer full! Congrats to you and the family, hope you have loads of fun!


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

got hit today!
Boulder elk for me, Deseret for my 12yr old
Better start eating last years to make room for this year


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I feel bad for duck huntin dustin every year!!! he never draws a tag! I'm actually starting to wonder what exactly he is putting in for????


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Nothing here so far either. Two of the 3 choices I put in for were under subscribed last year, go figure.. :?


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Card hit for 2 cows and 1 antelope.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I was sure I was going to draw with the maximum preference points I have. My father wants to go to deseret so I've been putting in there with him. The crappy thing is I know areas where I can draw a tag more easily and I could have a good chance at getting a cow, but I keep figuring I'll draw with my preference points. Go figure. STILL NO CREDIT CARD HITS! :x


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

deseret only had 100 tags those would not have been very good odds with the amount of people that put in for there. should have went with your first choice. 
I played it right and drew out but not for deseret it was my second choice.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Got hit for an elk this afternoon.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Ya Baby!!! Got a hit for $45.00 Looks like I will be hunting "Skin Head" Elk on the Fishlake.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

NoShot said:


> Nothing here so far either. Two of the 3 choices I put in for were under subscribed last year, go figure.. :?


I woke up this morning $90 poorer. Now we can shoot a cow right along with the mature bulls this year..


----------



## dinero2755 (Jul 12, 2008)

A hit for $45, North Manti Elk


----------



## rooster (Jul 12, 2008)

got two hits thismorrning looks like doe in the bear river and cows in the cashe unit, should be a good year...


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

Got hit for a Millville cow and a plateau pronghorn. Looks like the boy and I will havin some fun this year.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, $90 poorer here too! Looks like the wife and I will be chasin' skinheads this winter. I just don't know where...We decided to tap the application out with 5 choices this go' round. So, we will see where we end up... :lol:


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

I thought i would put in my wife and I and both the kids ,two of us together on a app and they hit the debit card for two 90 dollar hits, we never draw anything now we will have four just cant wait to find out were and when put 5 choses on each one,


----------



## mr.seven (Sep 18, 2007)

just checked my card got hit for three elk and one moose dyin to find out which one of us drew the moose


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

i drew the east canyon north salt lake tag boom here i come!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

07/09/2008 UTAH ANTLERLESS PERMSALT LAKE CITY UT More Detail 20.00 

07/09/2008 UTAH ANTLERLESS PERMSALT LAKE CITY UT More Detail 45.00 

I aint got the foggiest what they are for or for whom...I was the credit card Bee-otch!

But sum of us got sumtin! :mrgreen: 

One is obvously for an anterless pronghorn and the other for elk. Spice of life I guess.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I've had one hit on my card, $45.00. Looks like cow elk again for me. I sure would like a moose tag one of these years! We'll see if more show up over the next day or two :roll:


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

One moose tag...........AND.............. one elk tag. Both for me baby. *dunn_gary* my moose tag was charged before my elk tag was, sorry.

This is definately the year of the draws for me. I drew 5 out of 7 applications. Of course that probably means I wont draw for another 5 years :|


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks like 2 cow elk and 2 doe lopes for my 2 boys. Should be fun.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nothing still. i got to day for hope still.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2008)

Yummmm... Cow tag  
Should help the flavor of that tag soup left over from last season.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Last year, my card didn't get hit until about a week AFTER notices were sent out. So, for those who haven't had their card hit yet, there is still hope.


----------



## stevedc (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah got a hit yesturday going elk hunting probably in november or december :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

CC hit last Friday...Cache Cow Elk! Come on muzz hunt!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Just got my successful email.


----------



## BajaMac (Jul 15, 2008)

CC hits for 2 moose and 2 elk.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

well finally some results, my son drew his cow on the fishlake! me on the other otherhand get to watch this year 8)


----------



## BajaMac (Jul 15, 2008)

...203 636 ANTLERLESS ELK SUCCESSFUL for hunt 636 PANGUITCH LAKE 
...201 937 ANTLERLESS MOOSE SUCCESSFUL for hunt 937 NORTH SLOPE, HENRY'S FORK/BURNT FORK 
...202 937 ANTLERLESS MOOSE SUCCESSFUL for hunt 937 NORTH SLOPE, HENRY'S FORK/BURNT FORK 
...204 636 ANTLERLESS ELK SUCCESSFUL for hunt 636 PANGUITCH LAKE

Just got the Email; 14 yr old son and I drew.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

**** it, I thought i was the only one who put in for that moose tag.........


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

no go again this year for us. :evil: :twisted:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> no go again this year for us. :evil: :twisted:


Ditto :evil: Think I'm jinxed!


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

North Slope Three Corners elk for me second year in a row.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

My wife just got the email saying we drew out first choice, Wasatch Diamond Fork. So, that should be cool. No luck apparently on anything else.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Late season cow elk is all. Unsuccessful on the moose and pronghorn.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Moose- East Canyon Morgan-Summit
Elk- Zion early (I apparently coulda bought a leftover.)
Deer- Nada
Pronghorn- Nada

That's a moose (antlerless), two elk (archery and antlerless), and a deer (archery). That'll keep me busy! Oh, and a salmon fishing trip the first week of August.


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

I dont get it???? I put my wife in for 3 different units where the odds last year were 1 in 1.0 and was UNSUCCESSFUL in all 3!! Our draw system sucks!!!!!!!!! BS BS BS!!!!!!!! Thank the good lord for Antlers and Private Land!! I am all set up for those at least!! O|* **O** _O\


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I JUST CHECKED AT THE STRIKE OF MIDNIGHT!!!! BOOOOOOOM MOOSE TAG!!!!! NORTH SLOPE CACHE.....


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

No dice on all four. Contemplating ending it all right now. :shock: :evil: -)O(-


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

bigbuck81 said:


> I dont get it???? I put my wife in for 3 different units where the odds last year were 1 in 1.0 and was UNSUCCESSFUL in all 3!! Our draw system sucks!!!!!!!!! BS BS BS!!!!!!!! Thank the good lord for Antlers and Private Land!! I am all set up for those at least!! O|* **O** _O\


Unfortunately, too many others thought like you (1 in 1.0, so it's a slam dunk.) and thus it wasn't this year. It's a tough psychological guessing game that we sometimes win and sometimes lose. Fortunately, you were smart enough about the system to pick up some tags otherwise. And, there are leftover cow elk tags in quite a few units that you might consider, so all is not lost! And, there's always next year, with even more points. In any case, I hope you can make the most of it and enjoy, with your wife, the hunts you have.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

SingleShot man said:


> No dice on all four. Contemplating ending it all right now. :shock: :evil: -)O(-


Now, don't be so hasty with that last single shot!! Wait until the 22nd when you can buy a leftover cow elk tag from one of the many units that didn't fill up. (See "Remaining Antlerless Permits" this forum) And save that last single shot for a big fat tasty cow elk!


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats to all of you who drew out for the tags I wanted. 

I just wish that all of my $10 lottery ticket fees per application actually went to Utah's wildlife and not to some company in Nevada for running a simple software product and website.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Elk it's what's for dinner..... Got my CWMU tag! *OOO* *(())* -()/- *()* :rotfl: *OOO* /**|**\ -*|*- -()/- -~|- *()* :rotfl:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Elk it's what's for dinner..... Got my CWMU tag! *OOO* *(())* -()/- *()* :rotfl: *OOO* /**|**\ -*|*- -()/- -~|- *()* :rotfl:


What is it with you anc CWMU's? :wink:

Turns out both my chages are for a youth friend. He'll be hunting doe pronghorn and cow elk this year. Great, hopefully easily successful hunts for a youth, especially the 'lope.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*I WILL be damned!!!*

My son and I both drew out on Elk and Lope skin-head tags. :shock:

I do believe this is the first thing I've drawn on in about ten years. My son is my good luck charm.  He'll be putting in for Moose and Elk LE tags next year. :wink: Might as well help flood the pool like everyone else...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I drew an UNSUCCESSFUL this year. Looks like I'll be watching from the sidelines. Best of luck to everyone that gets to go chase the skinheads.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

Unsuccessful I guess it's whatever's left over the counter for me.


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

I just drew a South Slope, Vernal-Blue Mountain elk tag. I just might end up with a freezer full of meat this year. Now I need to decide if I want to sneak up on one with the good ole' 30-30 or if I'll borrow my brother's 308....


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

2 fer 595.


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Zim Tex where are the antelope tags for?


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Well it looks like were going to fill the freezer my wife drew for a moose and a elk and I drew for a antelope plus my wife drew for a two doe antelope for wyoming.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

brittonpoint said:


> Zim Tex where are the antelope tags for?


Our unit is the Plateau. Tex if you read this and its the same unit...we are carpooling in the Taco! I know that unit. You need me!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > Elk it's what's for dinner..... Got my CWMU tag! *OOO* *(())* -()/- *()* :rotfl: *OOO* /**|**\ -*|*- -()/- -~|- *()* :rotfl:
> ...


What the hell? Was I drunk when I wrote this? Grammar, hello!


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

ACHY-
please PM me; apparently you have disabled PM's. 
What's up with that?


----------



## Patman (Apr 16, 2008)

Unfortunately this is what it looked like in my in-box today.

Dear PATRICK :

Thank you for your recent applications for the Antlerless Draw. Your results are:

Appl # Hunt Result
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
784329 933 ANTLERLESS MOOSE UNSUCCESSFUL
784328 618 ANTLERLESS ELK UNSUCCESSFUL
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My daughter didn't draw either. There's always next year.

*()*


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

plateau here to..


----------



## TRAPPER23 (Jun 3, 2008)

Well for the fourth year in a row I didn't draw a general season deer or a cow elk, I think my days of giving the DWR my money are over. It is pretty bad when you get your unsucsessful letter back and it comes from SCI nevada. Utah DWR must be to stupid to run a computer to randomly select where the tags go, it doesn't suprise me. Sorry if I offended anybody.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

> Well for the fourth year in a row I didn't draw a general season deer


That is impossible.
You must be doing something wrong. 8)


----------



## TRAPPER23 (Jun 3, 2008)

The first time was my fault but the last three times I havent been able to draw I have no clue I even called them and they said I just wasn't selected. oh well I would much rather go coyote hunting anyway thats alot more fun.


----------



## barneylizard (Jul 21, 2008)

Help from anyone! 

I'm new to the whole draw system. I've been doing the military thing for the past 11 years, and everything has changed since I left. Here are some questions that hopefully someone can answer for me. 

The addendum says Nine Mile, Range Creek is mostly private land. Looking at my BLM map it looks like a huge area, with a lot of BLM and State lands, with the private lands just being along the northern ridge. Has anyone hunted there? Why is it considered "mostly private?" Are all the Elk along that northern area? 

Also, the 463 permits remaining, is that based on elk in the area, or just the fact that the area is huge? 

I'm sure I could figure all this out, with a little time, but I want to be able to put in for a tag tomorrow. 

Thanks, 

Al


----------

